# Rod crafter's line winder



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Bob, you're amazing!


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Capt,
Those old Pen SS series reels are hard to beat, I wish they still built em like that. The set up looks like it will last another 100 years.


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

This is an amazing machine and likely will outlast the youngest of us here. I was gifted for Christmas a great little setup made by Sportsman Innovations and have great things to say about it. 

https://sportsmaninnovations.com/products/fishon-spooler-pro

Easily the best spooling machine I have owned and the company followed up after the sale several months later. Made in America and supports a local business. I don’t work for them just satisfied customer.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Nowadays a beginning rod builder can buy a rodcrafting lathe ready to go for less than $300 all told. When I first got interested in building my own rods there simply was nothing available so many of us cobbled together whatever we could to get up and running...


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Cool set up. I scored a used American Tackle power wrapper and that is what I'll be respooling my reels with thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Does that sportsman innovations one work on fly reels?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Jason M said:


> Does that sportsman innovations one work on fly reels?


I just told you in your other thread how do it just like this with a drill.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> I just told you in your other thread how do it just like this with a drill.


Yes. This was done at the same time yesterday


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Jason M said:


> Yes. This was done at the same time yesterday


Did you figure out how to get your fly spool on a spindle to chuck?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> Did you figure out how to get your fly spool on a spindle to chuck?


Yes. Well at least the regular spools. The Tibor QC has a different setup so it will take some tinkering The diameter it's about 3/4. Going to Ace tomorrow.


----------

